# Why Seniors still need newspapers



## Ken N Tx (Dec 29, 2014)

I was visiting my granddaughter                            last night when I asked if I could borrow a newspaper.   
"This is the 21st                            century," she said. &#147;I don't waste money on                            newspapers. Here, use my iPad."    

I can tell you this. That fly                            never knew what hit him.                            
.


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 29, 2014)

I took a daily paper for years and just last year dropped my subscription....I don't miss it


----------



## AprilT (Dec 29, 2014)

That's hysterically funny.

Not newpaper related but when kid give a parent an ipad.  I probably posted it somewhere before, but, one of my favs I never get tired of.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2014)

Dropped our subscription too. Just getting to darn expensive. Do miss the local coupons though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2015)

We still get the paper delivered, hubby likes to read it with his morning coffee.  Here's our newspaper boy.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 4, 2015)

Love my iPad but love my newspaper also! Like to see all the printed word spread out instead of itty bitty scrolling sections, love the variety of columnists we have here, and no ads popping up!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jan 5, 2015)

Newspapers are in a time of great change. Given the Internet and 24 hour television news their previous role in our lives has been lost, seemingly forever. 
There is still money to be made from paid advertising, but that depends on circulation. We have free local newspapers, in my opinion it's just a matter of time before we get a free national newspaper and once one goes down that route ...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 5, 2015)

Reading a newspaper today is like seeing someone pay for their groceries, or other merchandise, with a check or cash. Like it or not, We are now in the iPad, iPhone/Smartphone and credit card/debit card Generation! 

Only time we buy a newspaper anymore is on Thanksgiving morning (early) so we can see the merchandise ads better, for that night and Black Friday.


----------

